# I'm getting a CAT Scan...



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

...and I'm very scared!My doc thinks I have something more than just IBS, so yesterday she called me in and told me I need a CAT Scan to check for any infections. I'm reading up about it, and the procedure itself sounds fairly easy- but I'm worried about drinking all that barium and having it give me D or making me throw up. I feel lame that that is the thing that is scaring me the most, but I hate feeling sick while waiting in the waiting room, driving in traffic, etc. Can you share your experiences with CAT Scans and the I'm sure "tasty" barium drink?


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi citrimax - I had a CT scan two months ago, I'm not sure if there is a difference between CAT and CT. For my CT I had to show up at the radiology center two hours before my "machine time" so that I could drink four huge glasses (one every half hour) of a clear metallic tasting liquid (I don't think it is barium - I've had that also and that is a thick white liquid). The assistant gave me a tube of Crystal Light Lemonade mix (the kind you put in a water bottle) to mix with the stuff, and I'm sorry to say it did not improve much. I am a gagger, so I had to just bite the bullet and drink slowly and steadily. That was the bad part; the boredom was bearable because I brought a great book with me. When my turn came for the machine I was taken into the room, put on the table and given an i.v. of some kind of dye, which made me feel hot. The machine made a huge noise, the table moved, I closed my eyes, and it was done. My machine time was 6 minutes, after two hours of waiting. I did not have much D because I prepared the day before with very small meals. I did have to use the john at least 3 times during the two hours of waiting, but once I was on the table it was a breeze. It's possible that they may give you an enema (ask your doc) though I did not have one. Later that afternoon and evening I had strange poops which did not alarm me considering what I had ingested earlier. As with most other procedures, the worst of the whole thing is the anxiety. I wish you the best of luck, and I hope they don't find anything serious.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you for your reply! Our procedures sound the same. I have to drink special liquid 2 hours, 1 hour, and a half hour before. It's barium, and from my research a lot of people say it tastes like pina colada- so I'm hoping!







Thank you for your well wishes- I too hope they don't find anything serious.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

You know, I had the choice whether or not I wanted them to mix in the sweetener stuff or just drink it plain.I asked if the sweetener contained sorbitol, and they said it probably did.Sorbitol is notorious for causing diarrhea. If you have to drink a lot (I had to drink a lot of liquids) I would only be concerned about the amount of sorbitol you're drinking.The test itself is a breeze.


----------

